# 2012 Pictures



## toppin (Apr 2, 2008)

It's a slow day at work, so thought I would share some pictures from my 2012 season. No giants killed, but made some great memories on some respectable animals.

[attachment=3:2y4jfw8m]Colorado Elk.jpg[/attachment:2y4jfw8m]

[attachment=2:2y4jfw8m]Wyoming Speed Goat.jpg[/attachment:2y4jfw8m]

[attachment=1:2y4jfw8m]Dad's Speed Goat.jpg[/attachment:2y4jfw8m]

[attachment=0:2y4jfw8m]Wasatch Buck.jpg[/attachment:2y4jfw8m]


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

Pretty obvious your definition of a giant and mine are two different things 

Geez, K nothing like rubbing salt in the wound 

Time for a dog hunt wouldn't you say?

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ya done well this year that's for sure. Nice animals.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Congrats on a great year! I love the looks of that muley.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fine animals, congrats.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

AWESOME year!


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

What, noone else wants to post pictures after that collage? I would if I had anything to share.


----------



## ddhunter (Jul 17, 2011)

I think you should be a little more selective in your harvests and let them grow...seriously that is one banner year. You should mount them all and have the wall of 2012


----------



## toppin (Apr 2, 2008)

Just got the deer back from the taxidermist! Curtis Wilson @ Monarch Mountain always does a great job!

[attachment=0:ipyxjt7o]Deer Mount.jpg[/attachment:ipyxjt7o]

Can't wait to get the Speed Goat back!


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Love the mains on that buck! Looks like a fantastic mount.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

awesome year there. those are some good bulls and bucks.


----------

